# KMurph's thoughts: Outlaw\Khryapa or Monia will be traded



## Kmurph (May 7, 2003)

Both Nash and McMillan think that Ruben can play PF...yipeee

Ruben also, according to Nash has little trade value (still), Miles may as well.

POR is STILL overloaded at SF, and has YET to do anything about it

Nash considers Monia a SF, rather than a SG....

The bottom line is one of Outlaw (least likely IMO), Khryapa or Monia will be dealt....

What really pisses me off is POR (it appears) is going to hold onto Ruben for the next 2yrs, meaning he will suck up 25+ minutes from our younger players, but won't make us a better team by playing....

So don't expect POR to sign another big man, b\c mgmt feels Ruben, Miles, Khryapa or Theo can handle the b\u PF position...

Furthermore, POR is hell bent on staying under the luxury tax, meaning don't expect any major FA or trades where they take on salary...So much for all of Nash's big promises of using NVE contract to acquire a player, or dealing SAR for some value, they were flat out lies....POR doesn't intend to do that all, they will let NVE, Damon and SAR walk for nothing...

They will not deal Ruben, who SHOULD be dealt IMO. They may cut loose DA.

Nash says he will sign some FA, but don't hold your breath for Daniels...He means guys like Charles Smith and whatever other borderline NBA players he can dig up...

What's the bottom line here? I am sure some of you optomisitc homers will be in an uproar, but you better be prepared to witness more of what you saw at the end of last year...meaning POR WILL BE one of if not THE worst teams in the NBA next year.

I like Telfair, I like Outlaw, Khryapa & Webster too, I think Jack may be a decent player...but if you really expect POR to be a decent team next year then you are just refusing to accept reality...POR will suck next year, mainly b\c our "up & coming" players are just not ready.....

I do find it ironic that Nash acknowledges there is a problem at SF, yet has continued to do nothing about it & if they even do something about it, they will end up trading away a young player instead or Ruben or Miles.

I have for the most part liked what Nash has done thru the draft but his other moves outside of Pryzbilla have been absolutely horrible.

I know I got blasted earlier for challenging Nash on his FA pickups after the draft, and I found it interesting that Dallas, a pretty loaded team, was on the phone right after the draft picking up kids like Josh Powell, Rawle Marshall & Kennedy Winston for their summer league....but hey I guess that really isn't important now is it?

I seriously question what mgmt is doing, I am willing to put up with a rebuilding effort to a point, but when mgmt decides that they just want to mail it in by not using free agency or trades to better this team, even if it meant paying a little tax, then they deserve to be hung out to dry for it. POR fans deserve better....

I am as big of a Blazer fan as there is, have been for 30+ years, but last year towards the end was some of the toughest games I have had to endure, and frankly I don't want to witness another year of it...I don't want to see Ruben out there acting like an idiot, while younger guys, our "supposed" future sit on the bench...and I don't want ot watch POR get hammered by 20 & 30 pts or just faat out not even competitive night after night & then listen to mgmt or read fans talk about how Outlaw had 16pts, or how Telfair looked good.

Getting embarressed and blown out of games is not success, praising a young player for having a "good" game in a blowout is not improvement, nor is losing with veterans. 

I don't like where this team is going b\c contrary to many optomists here, I think this team is sinking even lower and it is embarressing for this franchise and didn't have to be that way.


----------



## Talkhard (May 13, 2003)

*Re: Outlaw\Khryapa or Monia will be traded*

Yawn . . .


----------



## Kmurph (May 7, 2003)

*Re: Outlaw\Khryapa or Monia will be traded*

Burp...


Whatever...

Why bother even responding?


----------



## Stevenson (Aug 23, 2003)

*Re: Outlaw\Khryapa or Monia will be traded*

So let me get this right -

They should trade Ruben, even though he has no trade value and no one wants him, and

They should get some free agent, any free agent, damn the luxury tax, despite the fact that they are completely rebuilding and do ot expect to make the playoffs.

Grow up. They can't trade a player no one wants and they don't need to sign a free agent just so they can go from mediocre to semi-decent. To quote Elliot in ET "This is reality Greg."


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

*Re: Outlaw\Khryapa or Monia will be traded*

Link?


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

*Re: Outlaw\Khryapa or Monia will be traded*

I disagree with just about every bit of whatever point it was you were droning on there with. :boohoo: 

Especially the parts where you dissed Ruben.


----------



## Kmurph (May 7, 2003)

*Re: Outlaw\Khryapa or Monia will be traded*

I guess you enjoed watching those last 20 or so games then huh?

Real fun stuff....

Yeah that seems REAL intelligent, lets not sign any free agents that are young enough and who could be a part of the future...no, instead let's just go with what we got, b\c god forbid, one of the richest men on the planet may have to pay a little luxury tax...and we just can't have that...

and why bother even saying you are rebuilding if you are going to give guys like Ruben 25+ minutes a night and let younger players like Outlaw\Khryapa and Monia draw straws to see who gets the last 2 minutes of mop up time....yeah...that will make them real better in a hurry.

Yeah, you got a brain on you...I think...


----------



## Kmurph (May 7, 2003)

*Re: Outlaw\Khryapa or Monia will be traded*

Ruben is an ***...on the court and off of it. The fact that some fans like him b\c he runs all over the place shows how little about bball most people know.

Yeah he is valuable, so valuable that NO OTHER TEAM is calling for him apaprently... but hey On POR, he was last eyars MVP according to some...IF that is downright funny AND sad...

Don Nelson said it best..he is a dumb as a box of rocks, and his play shows it...Yeah keep cheering for that loser...when POR gets pasted by 20-30pts, and you start across to the bench to see Outlaw\Khryapa or Monia come in for the last 2min or so...

Nice....


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: Outlaw\Khryapa or Monia will be traded*



Kmurph said:


> Both Nash and McMillan think that Ruben can play PF...yipeee


he also said that ruben wasn't going to play many minutes last year.



> Ruben also, according to Nash has little trade value (still), Miles may as well.
> 
> POR is STILL overloaded at SF, and has YET to do anything about it


so, they're overloaded at SF, and they have "yet to do anything"..cept say that Ruben could get minutes at the PF spot.

that clears up minutes as the backup for Outlaw.



> Nash considers Monia a SF, rather than a SG....


he also said that RUben wouldn't get major minutes last year. Sometimes when a GM speaks, they're talking GMese.



> The bottom line is one of Outlaw (least likely IMO), Khryapa or Monia will be dealt...


or not, because that'd be really stupid to trade them. Especially Monia or Khyrapa when neither one can really demand minutes. 



> What really pisses me off is POR (it appears) is going to hold onto Ruben for the next 2yrs, meaning he will suck up 25+ minutes from our younger players, but won't make us a better team by playing....


if he's the backup PF, who cares if he gets 15ish minutes a game? And I really doubt that Ruben stays on the team, even with his all the sudden love for playing under McMillan. The team probably really cares less about what Ruben thinks by now. He is not part of the future, so they aren't going to trade other players because they have to keep him.



> So don't expect POR to sign another big man, b\c mgmt feels Ruben, Miles, Khryapa or Theo can handle the b\u PF position...


Theo could handle the backup PF position actually, and for a few minutes a game, so could Ruben or maybe even Viktor. 

it's not like a backup PF is all the sudden going to vault us into great things.



> Furthermore, POR is hell bent on staying under the luxury tax, meaning don't expect any major FA or trades where they take on salary...So much for all of Nash's big promises of using NVE contract to acquire a player, or dealing SAR for some value, they were flat out lies....POR doesn't intend to do that all, they will let NVE, Damon and SAR walk for nothing...


maybe they don't want to take on some crappy 3-4 year deal that anchors us? Can you really blame them?

And anyone (and I mean *ANYONE*) who actually thought we'd get anything in trade for Damon must be off their rocker. Damon isn't someone that a team trades for. 



> They will not deal Ruben, who SHOULD be dealt IMO. They may cut loose DA.
> 
> Nash says he will sign some FA, but don't hold your breath for Daniels...He means guys like Charles Smith and whatever other borderline NBA players he can dig up...


who would take away minutes from the guys that the team is trying to build around. What would signing some FA do that's so gd important? it's not like we're getting a super valuable free agent or anything. We'd get someone who'd just basically be a DA clone, and take away minutes from guys who need minutes. 



> What's the bottom line here? I am sure some of you optomisitc homers will be in an uproar, but you better be prepared to witness more of what you saw at the end of last year...meaning POR WILL BE one of if not THE worst teams in the NBA next year.


the team stunk last year partly because they were playing guys w/out a system. This year they'll actually have one, and have one from the start. 

Signing a free agent wasn't going to all the sudden get us away from being "one of" the worst teams in the league. So whats the point of complaining that they didn't sign one? Really, why complain about the lack of a band-aid fix that wouldn't even be that much of a band-aid fix?



> I like Telfair, I like Outlaw, Khryapa & Webster too, I think Jack may be a decent player...but if you really expect POR to be a decent team next year then you are just refusing to accept reality...POR will suck next year, mainly b\c our "up & coming" players are just not ready.....


why do people always make proclamations about people "refusing to accept reality", when in most cases, no one's made the claims that you are trying to denounce?



> I do find it ironic that Nash acknowledges there is a problem at SF, yet has continued to do nothing about it & if they even do something about it, they will end up trading away a young player instead or Ruben or Miles.


so you're upset that he hasn't traded a player that apparently has little or not trade value? Isn't that like kicking a car that you have and no one wants, and than *****ing that no one wants it?

If no one wants those guys, can you blame Nash for not wanting to take players who would do nothing to improve the team, or help ease any problems?



> I know I got blasted earlier for challenging Nash on his FA pickups after the draft, and I found it interesting that Dallas, a pretty loaded team, was on the phone right after the draft picking up kids like Josh Powell, Rawle Marshall & Kennedy Winston for their summer league....but hey I guess that really isn't important now is it?


considering 2 of those guys apparently weren't on their summer team, I don't see why thats something to complain about. And as for Powell, big deal.

is he really that important that you feel the need to complain _again_ that the team didn't get "good scrubs" to play with the guys who are actually going to be getting minutes next year? (or better yet, scrubs up to your standard)??

so you're mad that the team actually played players that are on it's team, instead of signing guys that have no chance of making their team? what kind of logic is that?


> I seriously question what mgmt is doing, I am willing to put up with a rebuilding effort to a point, but when mgmt decides that they just want to mail it in by not using free agency or trades to better this team, even if it meant paying a little tax, then they deserve to be hung out to dry for it. POR fans deserve better....


there's certain things that a LOT of fans seem to forget about trades and free agency signings. For starters, other teams have to want to take on the players we have. and secondly, free agents have to want to come to Portland. 

I can't say I fault the team for not trading Ruben Patterson for a washed up overpaid bum with a long contract. Same with Miles. It'd be borderline insane to be contemplating trading him for what other teams are realistically offering Portland. 

so why trade away 2 guys for something that makes the team even weaker talent wise?


> I am as big of a Blazer fan as there is, have been for 30+ years, but last year towards the end was some of the toughest games I have had to endure, and frankly I don't want to witness another year of it...I don't want to see Ruben out there acting like an idiot, while younger guys, our "supposed" future sit on the bench...and I don't want ot watch POR get hammered by 20 & 30 pts or just faat out not even competitive night after night & then listen to mgmt or read fans talk about how Outlaw had 16pts, or how Telfair looked good.


nice hyperbole.

for starters, because you feel they're going to play ruben ahead of outlaw, monia or viktor, doesn't actually mean they are. Especially if he's used as a backup PF, which realistically, none of the younger guys can play.

and if you don't honestly think that the team is trying to trade Ruben, you're not listening to the right reports.

as for the "hammered by 20 and 30 points" line, 



> Getting embarressed and blown out of games is not success, praising a young player for having a "good" game in a blowout is not improvement, nor is losing with veterans.


considering they didn't get blown out last year in the last 30 games more than just a few times (biggest defeat was something like 31, against a team that was playing very good, at their home) I don't see why you're automatically thinking things will get incredbily worse.



> I don't like where this team is going b\c contrary to many optomists here, I think this team is sinking even lower and it is embarressing for this franchise and didn't have to be that way.


whatever. how is it embarassing? because they haven't made some trade asap? thats just silly. Why rush into a trade, just to get rid of someone? you run the risk of a team trying to stick it to Portland.

Even if Nash things that MOnia is a "sf" and not a SF, they're going to have to play one of the 2 (MOnia or Outlaw) mostly at the SG with Webster. So that really leaves outlaw and Khyrapa as backups for the SF..and as much as we all want to get super excited about Outlaw, he hasn't earned major minutes yet. And if Ruben is the backup PF, playing Darius, Outlaw and VIktor at the SF isn't that bad of an idea, because if OUtlaw proves he's worth getting major minutes, they can trade Darius.

Plus, some things you're seemingly leaving out of this is the fact that often *after* a move or trade or draft is done, we think "oh, that makes sense". Sorta like the draft this summer. It made sense. 

I mean, we could've done a potentially pathetic trade like the Lakers did, where we trade away more talent than we're getting back, but that'd be stupid. 

Also, I think that it's fairly safe to assume that Pritchard, Nash (and now Nate) know who's deserving of minutes, and they'll take care of it. They're not going to trade a younger player like Outlaw because they "have" to keep Ruben. And while Viktor showed glimpes of a solid role player, we know nothing about Monia. And for all we know, he doesn't warrant us having a caniption fit over him getting playing time vs someone else.


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

*Re: Outlaw\Khryapa or Monia will be traded*



Kmurph said:


> I guess you enjoed watching those last 20 or so games then huh?
> 
> Real fun stuff....
> 
> ...


Dude...the season hasn't even started yet. How the hell do you know how many minutes Ruben will get this year? How do you know he won't be traded? How do you know they won't sign a free agent? How do you know how Nate will structure the minutes? How do you know any of the stuff you claim to know?

The answer to all three is that you actually don't know and you're just being a Chicken Little.


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: Outlaw\Khryapa or Monia will be traded*

 keep it on the subject, and not about another poster


----------



## RedHot&Rolling (Jun 26, 2004)

*Re: Outlaw\Khryapa or Monia will be traded*

Sorry you were having a bad day. I know how that can be sometimes.

Tomorrow the sun will come up and it will cause sweat where you don't want it - again!!

Cannot trade players who have no value to others. Cannot sign players (sending the team into cap problems - again) who won't make a difference to the wins/losses. Rebuilding is happening.

Next year will be very much like the end of last year - except we will see growth by each player every few months.

Sorry, Greg!


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: Outlaw\Khryapa or Monia will be traded*



Kmurph said:


> Yeah that seems REAL intelligent, lets not sign any free agents that are young enough and who could be a part of the future...no, instead let's just go with what we got, b\c god forbid, one of the richest men on the planet may have to pay a little luxury tax...and we just can't have that...


so...who is this magical free agent who could be part of the future?

the only young player that'd help is at the PF spot, and big deal, we'd get a young backup PF...

just what we need, _another_ young player.


> and why bother even saying you are rebuilding if you are going to give guys like Ruben 25+ minutes a night and let younger players like Outlaw\Khryapa and Monia draw straws to see who gets the last 2 minutes of mop up time....yeah...that will make them real better in a hurry.


who said they'd only get the last 2 minutes? and why does ruben playing backup PF matter when it comes to Outlaw, Viktor and Monia?

I could get being miffed that they're (supposidely) not trading Miles, but complaining about Ruben rumored to be getting minutes at the backup PF (which neither of the 3 guys you mention realistically play, or we should expect them to play) is odd.


----------



## Blazer Ringbearer (Jan 28, 2003)

*Re: Outlaw\Khryapa or Monia will be traded*

Seems like a lot of speculation and overreacting to me...

One thing to consider - giving out vibes that a guy like Ruben has value and can fill a solid role to the Blazers keeps Nash from looking desperate.

If he was shouting to the rooftops about how badly he would like to trade him, his price would go waaay down.

I would AT LEAST wait till July 22 before going on another rant so we can see how at least the first wave of activity shakes out. There is a A LOT of offseason left to go... not having a FA signed by the 22nd doesn't mean much unless you're going for the top-tier guys.

Most importantly, keep your head up man.

Cheers


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

*Re: Outlaw\Khryapa or Monia will be traded*

Nate has said whoever works the hardest in practice and follows the game plan best will get the minutes, and he backed it up by doing exactly that in Seattle.

Pretty much everyone agrees, whether they like him or not, that Ruben works harder than ANYONE in practice, much to the dismay of some of our lazier players.

Simply keeping him for that reason alone, to set the bar higher for the youngsters competing for minutes, seems logical.


----------



## RoseCity (Sep 27, 2002)

*Re: Outlaw\Khryapa or Monia will be traded*



Fork said:


> Link?


That's what I'm wondering, where did this jargon come from? Quoting Nash as if it was a first person account...Get serious!


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

*Re: Outlaw\Khryapa or Monia will be traded*



> Ruben is an ***...on the court and off of it. The fact that some fans like him b\c he runs all over the place shows how little about bball most people know.


so what does that make Darius...?


----------



## Storyteller (Dec 31, 2002)

*Re: Outlaw\Khryapa or Monia will be traded*

*Kmurph* makes some good points. He's right that if the Blazers continue to play nothing but the young players, it's probably going to see them miss the playoffs again. The up and coming players are probably not ready to lead the team into the postseason.

However, I do have to comment on several points:

First, the inference that the Blazers will be worse than last year. I don't see it unless Zach can't play or sees a huge dropoff in performance because of his knee injury.

Secondly, letting SAR, NVE and Stoudamire walk away for nothing will be disappointing UNLESS Joel continues to improve (what if he simply improves 50% of the level that he improved last season) and the moves are part of a successful plan to get cap room to re-sign him. So, in my mind, letting them all walk (if that's what happens) can only be judged properly in a year or so. If all it does is save the Blazers money in the short term and doesn't improve the team in the long term, then by all means it would be an incredibly disappointing move.

Thirdly, although I agree fully that something needs to be done about the glut of SF's, it's a bit unreasonable to complain that "nothing's been done yet". The major reason that nothing's been done yet is because nothing CAN be done - we're in the middle of the moratorium. Plus, the team hasn't even seen Monya yet - do you honestly expect a final decision on him right now? I expect change in some way or another - but I expect it in October, not in July.


I'm with you, *Kmurph* - I'd love to see an MLE signing of AD and a trade that rids the team of Patterson and Anderson. But those moves will probably not be the difference between postseason and lottery next season, IMO. And if those moves ensure that Przybilla walks for nothing next summer, then perhaps they are not in the best long term interests of the franchise.

So, I'm torn. I want short term improvment AND long term building of a championship team. And if the two are incompatible (which they might be), then I must hesitantly vote long term. But there's no guarantee of either, so.....

It's going to be an interesting sumer.....


----------



## barfo (Jan 2, 2003)

*Re: Outlaw\Khryapa or Monia will be traded*

Yes, the team is going to get worse before it gets better (if it ever does get better). Yes, it didn't have to be this way. 

But, it is this way. And it is going to keep on being this way. 

So, don't worry. Be happy.

barfo


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

*Re: Outlaw\Khryapa or Monia will be traded*

Frankly, Im very surprised at you Kmurph. For some reason, I never really thought of you as so speculative or over-reactionary. And it saddens me to see so much speculation in your original post here... and so much over-reaction to your own speculation. In other words, I think you're getting yourself all wound up unnecessarily.

I realize this may come across as criticism. And if so, please understand that I'm not trying to do so maliciously. Just giving you some honest feedback from my perspective. To summarize it a little better:

I just hope that, when all is said and done, the Blazers will have put all your fears to rest.

I personally believe the worst is behind us (those of us who have toughed it out to this point), that the Blazers' brass will do what's best for the team & franchise, and that the Blazers are going to surprise a lot of people before the dust settles on the 2005-2006 season.

PBF


----------



## Reep (Jun 4, 2003)

*Re: Outlaw\Khryapa or Monia will be traded*

I don't see a problem here either. Whoever works the hardest (with results) gets the PT. Ruben will push the others to play hard and if they do, they will get the PT. All the while, Ruben's trade stock may be going up and then you can unload him. If Outlaw, Monya and Khryapa want time, they better show they can earn it. What is so bad about that?


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: Outlaw\Khryapa or Monia will be traded*

we cant do anything till the 22nd


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

*Re: Outlaw\Khryapa or Monia will be traded*

actually I thought they added one more week to it.. the 29th?


----------



## Tince (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: Outlaw\Khryapa or Monia will be traded*



ProudBFan said:


> Frankly, Im very surprised at you Kmurph. For some reason, I never really thought of you as so speculative or over-reactionary. And it saddens me to see so much speculation in your original post here... and so much over-reaction to your own speculation. In other words, I think you're getting yourself all wound up unnecessarily.
> 
> I realize this may come across as criticism. And if so, please understand that I'm not trying to do so maliciously. Just giving you some honest feedback from my perspective. To summarize it a little better:
> 
> ...


 Very well put...

Especially considering there is no link to all this, I don't know where are this info is coming from. I'm not even sure how the title can be state that one of those three player WILL be traded with no evidence of Nash or any other source saying so. The title really caught my interest because I thought there was some inside info.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Outlaw\Khryapa or Monia will be traded*

There's a difference between being overloaded at a position and having a lot of players that play a position. Portland has too many SF, but they are not overloaded at that position because none of them are very good.


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: Outlaw\Khryapa or Monia will be traded*

i am betting his source is cannedhammzano


----------



## quick (Feb 13, 2004)

*Re: Outlaw\Khryapa or Monia will be traded*

Putting Ruben at the PF position isn't a bad idea. Patterson has no perimeter game but he has a strong post game. He can play at that spot. Plus it would give Outlaw, Khryapa, Monia, Miles, and Webster more opportunity to play the sf/sg positions. I wouldn't be so worried about it.


----------



## CelticPagan (Aug 23, 2004)

*Re: Outlaw\Khryapa or Monia will be traded*

Outlaw, Ruben, Miles, Khyrapa and Monia are 5 players best suited for SF,

but Ruben, Miles and Khyrapa can play PF, Monya and Outlaw can play SG. So these guys will get PT, we're just going to lack ball handling skills at the SG position size at PF.


----------



## adotjames (Jun 21, 2005)

*Re: Outlaw\Khryapa or Monia will be traded*

I agree with almost everything you said Kmurph. Especially with how you feel about Ruben. He has this great reputation only because he runs around all out of control and takes too many risks on defense. And the only thing painful about the last 20 games was having to watch him recklessly charge into the key, guns blazing, only to carelessly throw up a low percentage shot while the rest of the team was trying to play good team basketball (Laker game)

However, not anywhere in that whole post did i see the word Randolph. I think you may be forgetting that the Blazers were a .500 team with Randolph in the lineup. And thats even taking into account the horrendeous shooting slump Damon was in.

And i also have not given up hope on seeing either Ruben or Miles in another uniform next year. Those two first rounders probably look pretty good to alot of GMs around the league. packaging Ruben with a pick might get the job done.


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

*Re: Outlaw\Khryapa or Monia will be traded*

I think the picture will get a lot clearer (and a lot more favorable) when the trade moratorium expires and the Blazers can actually start pulling triggers.

PBF


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: Outlaw\Khryapa or Monia will be traded*



Kmurph said:


> I don't like where this team is going b\c contrary to many optomists here, I think this team is sinking even lower and it is embarressing for this franchise and didn't have to be that way.


I had a similar negative reaction earlier in the week, after the Tribune article indicated that Portland was going to, essentially, stand pat.

The team, as it is, is going to be a bad team. Perhaps the least successful Blazers team ever. Knowing that the management is not going to do anything about it is a hopeless feeling.

But we don't really KNOW that's the case. After reflecting a bit more, I doubt that it is. Nash might want to make some moves, and he might even have some lined up. But him talking about it/them doesn't do anyone any good so he's not talking. And that makes sense.

I don't buy into the "wait and see Nash's plan" line of thinking. I believed that the first year and have been repeatedly disappointed. But for my own interest and my own Blazers' sanity, I'm going to hope that something else is done to make this team more competitive.

If/when the summer ends and nothing's changed, I'll deal with it then I guess.

Ed O.


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: Outlaw\Khryapa or Monia will be traded*

I agree with you pbf that it will interesting to see what happens after the 21st, there is a rumor that there is a trade in the works from the draft I wonder what could be brew at center 1 court.


----------



## PorterIn2004 (Jan 1, 2003)

*Re: Outlaw\Khryapa or Monia will be traded*

I have to believe that Nate wouldn't be here without clear indication from HQ that there's some sort of plan and that they very much want to be contending inside of a range that feels acceptable to him. Nate's leaving a team that really pushed the eventual champions and they did it with a couple of key injuries. It has to be considered a good situation, at least in the short-term (keeping in mind that Ray Allen had been signed by the time Nate joined the Blazers). Thus, I conclude that, at least from his perspective, this is the better gig.


----------



## Tince (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: Outlaw\Khryapa or Monia will be traded*

Making a ton of moves every year isn't always the best strategy.


----------



## OntheRocks (Jun 15, 2005)

*Re: Outlaw\Khryapa or Monia will be traded*



Hap said:


> he also said that ruben wasn't going to play many minutes last year.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Holy hell, that was officially the longest thing I've read since WR122 back during my sophmore year in college. woah...please make that never happen again! 

BTW, I agree with Hap.....there's no real reason to be negative about your team, I guarentee you next season will be ten fold better than the way you are talking it up...or down rather.


P


----------



## NBAGOD (Aug 26, 2004)

*Re: Outlaw\Khryapa or Monia will be traded*

If you are going to post your own personal speculation, can you at least title the thread as such?


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

*Re: Outlaw\Khryapa or Monia will be traded*

agreed and changed


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

Kmurph said:


> So much for all of Nash's big promises of using NVE contract to acquire a player, or dealing SAR for some value, they were flat out lies....POR doesn't intend to do that all, they will let NVE, Damon and SAR walk for nothing...


As Storyteller pointed out, letting those contracts come off the books as part of a bigger plan to clear space for Joel makes a lot more sense then speculating it's being done to save Paul some pocket change. IMO, JP is a more valuble piece/player then just about any of the various names we've speculated might be attainable for VanX 'n Companies expiring deals. I very much doubt that any centers entering their prime years with comparable talent are being offered up.

I'm sure that Nash didn't _promise_ to wheel and deal those contracts as you've claimed, as that would have driven the discussions here for weeks. I do recall him speaking to moving the expiring deals as a possible option for the club though... certainly nothing to call him a liar over. 

I did cringe when Baron Davis was moved for Dale last year, as I thought that was a missed opprotunity to attain a difference maker worth the risk of tying up their dollars. I'm sure that there are other possible offers/senerios that would let Nash scrap hopes of clearing space for JP, but signing one of the MLE type FA's available (like Daniels) and trading for other mediocre talents might not make the most of their situation IMO. 



> I am as big of a Blazer fan as there is, have been for 30+ years, but last year towards the end was some of the toughest games I have had to endure, and frankly I don't want to witness another year of it.


Frankly, tough bleepies. Those in control of the direction of the club seem to be focused on the long term picture more then next season. Short of a miricle trade, I have very little faith in this club's ability to compete for a playoff spot next year as their young guys are at least a year away... especially the guards. I expect the team to struggle like last year... I expect more ugly losses and hangdog expressions from the players... maybe even some face in hands poses from Nate alla Cheeks... they aren't that good yet. I expect another high lotto choice where hopefully they are able to acquire another talented big for their future mix (I like the way Aldridge projects). 

Maybe they're able to dump Rube, or maybe they trade Outlaw, Monia, or Khryapa for players at other positions like you're speculating (I can actually imagine senerios where that would be a good thing). I'll cast my 2 cents when they do and in the meantime enjoy the progress of the youngins. Right now the club is retooling and sometimes the best move you can make is to hold put. Posturing like you personally might jump ship or become Mixim-esk disgruntled as a fan if they don't wake up and start doing things your way... whatever dude... I'm sure most of the rest of us will survive to cheer another day. 

STOMP


----------



## YardApe (Mar 10, 2005)

*Re: KMUrph's thoughts: Outlaw\Khryapa or Monia will be traded*

This team is being rebuilt from scratch!!! I don't think anyone thinks our team is going to compete this year. Jump on and enjoy the ride, it's going to be a fun one for many years to come. Sure they are going to get beaten, but they'll also learn together and true chemistry can be built.

Telfair, Webster, Outlaw, Zach and Joel. That's a good group to use as a foundation.


Young kids, new coach and a new direction.


Fact is even if we kept Damon, Nick, SAR, DA and got a top free agent our team still wouldn't make the first round of the playoffs in the west.


----------



## gatorpops (Dec 17, 2004)

*Re: KMUrph's thoughts: Outlaw\Khryapa or Monia will be traded*

Kmurph clever thread!!! Maybe? 

Caused maybe the longest thread responses and maybe the most responses of any thread for some time. I cannot tell if you are really that upset or that you are really Maris writing under Kmurph name but you are one of my favoite posters usually. This time I think you may have gotten a little frustrated with the progress of the Blazers getting better, as all of us do at times. 

I liked Stomps last post. Was well stated and I agree with him a 100%. 

A good cure for my lack of "Blazer Fix" is to go back and watch ( As I have the last few nights) and watch the last three games of last season. What we saw there is Ruben being Ruben (helter skelter and forcing at times) and the young kids making me very excited to see flashes of brilliance from them. 

I could watch objectively with the thought that SAR would be gone and Damon and maybe Ruben and would think if we had another player playing at that position would they be better. Obviously it depends on the player or who is going to play at the position but it allows you to speculate based on the palyers strength or weaknesses. 

At the PF I thought that at times Miles played OK. At the SG I thought that Outlaw played OK. 

If Nate can get this team to play good to great defense they will be much better than most people give them credit on this board. (You heard it here first from me)

I personally think the team management is doing quite a good job with the options they have. It is becoming more clear to me to see that they do have a plan and are sticking to it. Probably a long range plan. 

Well I have rambled long enough and am not sure of my point but this was the best thread for some time. Thanks to you all for the comments. 

Let's get all excited at the really great possibilities that exist for this group. None of us have seen Webster play or Monia for that matter. Maybe they are the added pieces needed to see greatness in the days ahead. Enjoy the journey as well as the destination. All are young and hungry to prove that they belong on this stage and that is great cemistry for sucess.

gatorpops


----------



## Kmurph (May 7, 2003)

*Re: KMUrph's thoughts: Outlaw\Khryapa or Monia will be traded*

Ok everyone. let me clarify a little (I hope) where I am coming from...

First off, I don't appreciate the bashing, it isn't necessary, and yes some days (like yesterday) I was a little more awnry than normal.....but while yes, part of this is speculation on my part, part of it is also what has been reported by The Tribune & the Oregonian, and more importantly a series of emails (friendly mind you) I have exchanged back & forth with John Nash....So this has been building for awhile (for me)

And let me just say that Nash's comments pretty much mirror what was reported in the Tribune. Could Nash be lying to me? Sure....Could he been neglecting to tell me things? Absolutely....But the message so far that I have read from him and read from the media has been EXACTLTY what I wrote...and yeah, I find it dissapointing...am I going to stop going to games? No. 

Am I going to post 15 "I hate the Blazers & John Nash sucks" posts...yes..err....no

But I am dissapointed...

Look it is probably (or shouldn't be) no surprise that I detest Ruben, I really do, and the thought of him on this team again makes me cringe...it really does.

But the bottom line is I and anyone else who doesn't like him better resign themselves to the fact that he will in all likelyhood be here next year. Nash pretty much flat out said it was going to be so IMO.

As for the FA signings, I really hope PBF (and I haven't gone off the deep end...really I haven't.....yet) and others who pointed to July 22nd as the date to POR making moves are right...Heck I hope I am dead wrong...but if I am then either Nash had a complete change of heart and direction or was\is flat out lying to me...and maybe he is...I don't know.

Furthermore, I realize the team is rebuilding, but that doesn't mean IMO that you should ignore adding pieces to your team...IMO there are FA out there worth taking a look at...frankly I am not sure if Daniels is one of them & maybe Storyteller is right (nice post BTW), maybe this is all about getting cap room to resign Pryzbilla, which if it is, I still find that manuever to be odd....

But I just have been getting the distinct impression, and it has become more and more clearer IMO, that POR intends to just roll with what they have got...

I will be highly shocked if NVE is traded and NJ fans are deluding themselves if they think Nash is going to flinch over this SAR trade...maybe POR can get a 1st rounder for him, but I don't think POR will accept ANY players (Not even a Wilcox?) back for SAR, unless they are of the Ilic variety (rights)...

As for POR struggling next year or being worse, yeah that is my opinion, but if POR adds nothing to what we currently have, then yeah this team (IMO) is going to struggle mightily....maybe Nate's coaching makes a small difference, maybe having Zach for a full year makes a little difference (although no one knows how his injury will affect him), maybe Miles play improves, maybe Telfair (in particular) improves...but guys like Outlaw\Webster\Monia and even Khryapa aren't going to see a lot of PT IMO, not with Theo\Ruben\Pryzbilla & Miles sucking up PT, Webster\Monia & Jack may and that is only if POR waives DA (which I think they will do, but I have no proof they will) & decides to keep C.Smith relegated to the end of the bench.

Other teams got better IMO...UTA for example suffered through injuries last year and should be better...I think POR selected good players and hopefully\eventually will be much better in the future, but they are too young and just not ready now and that means a struggle IMO. I don't think that playing heavy minutes (if POR goes for wins) to guys like Ruben\Theo for example will have a significant impact on the W\L column nor do I see that helping to develop our younger players who need minutes to improve. I expect POR to suffer next year, but what I do not want to see is POR suffer with guys like Ruben\Theo seeing heavy minutes...If we are going to suck, let it be with young players not with vets.

I think there SHOULD be some serious concern from fans on this board, everyone here is pretty diehard, otherwise you wouldn't be reading\posting...there is nothing wrong with debate....I am...obviously & currently pessimistic about POR, many of you are optomistic and that is fine...maybe it won't be so bad...I don't know...all I can state is that IMO it does not look good from info I have gathered...if you disagree fine, but let's keep it at that alright?


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

Kmurph said:


> First off, I don't appreciate the bashing, it isn't necessary...


 :boohoo: 

If you don't like people making things personal then you shouldn't lead off a discussion with bleep like...



> I am sure some of you optomisitc homers will be in an uproar





> The fact that some fans like him b\c he runs all over the place shows how little about bball most people know.





> Yeah, you got a brain on you...I think...


...those highlights of your posts are all very insulting and unnecessary to your thread's point(s) IMO. I actually think posters took it pretty easy on you considering.

STOMP


----------



## Kmurph (May 7, 2003)

*Re: KMUrph's thoughts: Outlaw\Khryapa or Monia will be traded*

all except you Stomp....predictable as always....

touche...I forgot about that.


----------



## e_blazer1 (Feb 3, 2004)

*Re: KMUrph's thoughts: Outlaw\Khryapa or Monia will be traded*



> I think there SHOULD be some serious concern from fans on this board, everyone here is pretty diehard, otherwise you wouldn't be reading\posting...there is nothing wrong with debate....I am...obviously & currently pessimistic about POR, many of you are optomistic and that is fine...maybe it won't be so bad...I don't know...all I can state is that IMO it does not look good from info I have gathered...if you disagree fine, but let's keep it at that alright?


I haven't responded to this thread before because it seemed pretty clear that you have some legitimate concerns and you were just venting a bit. We all have those days. 

Bottom line, I think you're premature in coming to any conclusions about what the Blazers are going to do after the moratorium passes. I think that Nash would tell you that it just depends on what offers they get. The Blazers aren't going to make a trade just to make a trade, but if someone makes an offer that would give us something of value, then I think they're not averse to taking on more salary. So far, nobody's made an offer that would give us any kind of an impact player. Now we have to wait and see if someone will.

The way I see it, since the Blazers are in a rebuilding mode, they have to be very careful in what players they look at bringing in. If a super star is offered up in some sort of a package deal, then they'd have to look at it. Otherwise, just bringing in mid-level players who will suck up all of the PT and slow the development of the young players, while keeping us stuck in cap hell, serves no real purpose at all. We might win a few more games next season, but we're no closer to challenging to get back into elite status. 

So, unless someone offers something good, I'm content with sucking next season if it moves us a step or two closer to being good a couple of years down the road.


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

Kmurph said:


> all except you Stomp....predictable as always....
> 
> touche...I forgot about that.


predictable!!! why you... :yes:

Anyhoo, I'm more for the club using the one time waiving deal on Rube then DA, mostly for the reasons you sited. If DA finally enjoys a stretch of good health, he could be a positive for next year's club (IMO). If not, he stays out of the way of the youth movement. On the other hand, 5 SFs is probably 2 too many. Even if Rube is gone (one way or another), I'd be open to moving one of the three you initially listed. It wouldn't necessarily have to happen this year though...

STOMP


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

*Re: KMUrph's thoughts: Outlaw\Khryapa or Monia will be traded*

I can certainly understand where you're coming from, Kmurph, especially now that you've explained where you got the information you pieced together to form the scenario you are reacting to.

But you gotta remember that Nash isn't always going to show his cards when answering e-mails from us fans. In fact, my experience says that he will rarely show any of them to us. And the likelihood of him showing any cards at all to the media is probably even more remote (unless he is doing so with the express purpose of using the media to send messages to other GMs).

I guess all I can say is try to hang in there, and try not to get too worked up about what may or may not happen until it in fact does or doesn't happen. And even then, try not to get too worked up until it is proven that the move (or lack thereof) really wasn't in the best interest of the team / franchise. Always remember that Nash & the rest of the Blazers' brass have a vested interest in doing what's best for the team / franchise... and try to have a little more faith that they will do just that.

In other words: If they screw up, you won't be alone in calling them to task on it. I'll be right there with you. But we should wait until they do before we do.

And just for the record: I do not believe trading Bonzi, Rasheed, and McInnis were bad moves, long-term. I do not believe extending Zach was a bad move. I believe the jury is still out on Miles' and Theo's contract extensions. And I believe the Blazers have had two very good drafts under Patterson & Nash.

PBF


----------



## Maybeso (Jan 29, 2003)

*Re: KMUrph's thoughts: Outlaw\Khryapa or Monia will be traded*

As naive as it may sound, I take some hope from the fact that Nate WANTED to come here to coach. He sees a task worth doing and he is confident about what he has been told "the plan" is. None of us knows what that plan is in its entirety, so we are forced to wait.

I don't think it was about the money with Nate. I see way too much character in him to believe that. 

So as long as he is optimistic, I'm optimistic. We are going to lose a lot next year, but if we get better as we go, that's OK. It's a lot better than trying to build a team with everyone else's bad character cast-offs. And the cap keeps that from happening mostly now anyway or else NY would be there.

Rebuilding through the draft takes a lot of time and patience.


----------



## Crimson the Cat (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: KMUrph's thoughts: Outlaw\Khryapa or Monia will be traded*

Kmurph - I share your passion for the team. I WANT them to return to their winning ways sooner, than later. Personally, I don't see where Nash has gone horribly wrong though. I'm not privvy to every available option that's been out there, but from what's been reported, there hasn't been much to get excited for.

* Letting Stoudamire walk is our best option IMO. 

* Nick Van Exel's contract might have been used to get Pierce (no one else better appears to be attainable so I'm using him as an example). In the long run, was Paul going to make sense. Not to me. Two seasons from now he'd be taking away time from Webster, all the while making the team obviously better, but still not a true contender. And, by the time our team's coming into their prime, he's falling out of his. Why pay him all the money, stunt Webster's progress, leave us with worse draft picks, keep us over the cap, and pay the Luxury tax? I just couldn't see a deal that made sense for Portland to move his contract.

* Nash will likely sign Charles Smith. I really don't know why more fans aren't intrigued with this addition. He had a stellar year in one the world's finest leagues. He had injury problems in the past, but last year he showed he still could be a good guard (defensive minded and solid outside shooter). Conventional wisdom shows that he should be able to give us two more seasons of similar play, assuming his game translates over well back into the NBA. If indeed he's signing for the vet exception, this could become a great move!

Our backcourt of Telfair, Jack, and Webster will see a ton of minutes. As of now, they'll have McMillan and Smith (Charles) there to help guide them. We need one more guard (such as Daniels) to complete this area of the team, IMO. Portland needs to get these young guys out there to fail, correct themselves, and hopefully, learn the many facets of the game.

* It sure seems to me that the team's going to give Miles a do-over. After being disappointed with Miles, I'm happy that, under a fresh new start, we can see finally what he's made of. If used correctly, can his skills help a team? Or, is his lack of focus, just too insurmountable? I want to find out.

I see the team giving substantial minutes to Miles (30+). This would leave Outlaw with enough minutes (20+) if used as a forward and shooting guard.

I see absolutely no reason why Nash would deal Monia or Khryapa. He hasn't even had a chance to see Sergei play over here. It would be likely that Sergei and/or Victor would be better suited to play in our NBDL league than be traded away. Heck, Khryapa can be used at the 4. Portland didn't help buy out their contracts to just move them. Besides, even if they're traded, it would mean we're adding more young additions to our frontcourt. That's not bad.

Again, moving Patterson out of the way to give Miles and Outlaw the minutes at the 3 is a good move, IMO. Patterson will be given, if he earns it, a role on this team, but it won't be at the expense of our young forwards. 

* Randolph and Prz with Ratliff and Patterson as reserves is again fine with me. Assuming Zach's healthy again, he can be nudged back into the fold and give major minutes this season. I think McMillan and the coaching staff's focus on defense could turn Zach into an All Star. Everyone thinks that Miles will benefit most from Nate coming on board. I forsee Zach flourishing the most.

Patterson becoming the team's back up 4 is fine by me, especially if his trade value's in the dump. We're going to need a 4. He's undersized, but his athleticism makes up for that IMO. Portland needs to add another big to the roster, but I have no qualms about bringing in an inexpensive player to fill that role. 

I don't want Nash making a deal just to make a deal. Wait for a favorable deal to present itself, and if it doesn't, continue building through the draft and picking up inexpensive free agents.

Don't forget, Portland's options will only grow greater and greater in the next 12 months. We'll have a few young players (draft picks also) and expiring contracts to parlay into what this team needs (another quality big).

It'll take awhile, but with patience, I don't think Paul Allen (who's as passionate about winning as all the rest of us) will let the fans down.


----------



## Crimson the Cat (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: KMUrph's thoughts: Outlaw\Khryapa or Monia will be traded*

Almost forgot a key thought ...

* SAR - My biggest beef with management is Nash's apparent failure to get SOMETHING sweet for SAR. At best, Portland may get Ilic or another late 1st rounder. Admittedly, Portland should have received much more than this. I hope Nash a trick up his sleeve, but my fear is we're **.

However, no one's perfect. Every GM's made his blunders. IMO, Nash has done much more good than bad.


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: KMUrph's thoughts: Outlaw\Khryapa or Monia will be traded*

what do you think we could get for sar? 

i dont think SAR is as valuable as some people think and gms dont think that highly of him


----------



## Crimson the Cat (Dec 30, 2002)

Again, I'm not sure what was truely availabe. A few of the Celtics' players really interested me (Tony Allen and Kendrick Perkins). Chandler or Brown (Kwame) were two players that I had been hoping for also. Even to just get another high lottery pick some how in this past deep draft.

A three-team deal with Dallas for Marquis Daniels or to Golden State for Biedrins (or Pietrus).

Maybe those just weren't available. I don't know. Still, my hopes are dashed.


----------

